# Linux kernel vs Cowon X9: can't get it mounted

## cz0

Hello, folks!

Got myself Cowon X9 player couple of days ago. And all this time I'm trying to get it connected and mounted on my Gentoo puter. The fact number 1: it works perfectly in WinXP in same port it isn't in Linux, fact number 2: it works fine and can be mounted on some Linux machines to, fact number 3 (unbelievable!) I've got it once mounted on my Gentoo box (that's how some music got there). The particular USB port is working as flashdrives and extended HDD work fine in Gentoo.

After some investigation I've figured out that on Linux boxes, that are able to mount my new toy lsusb -v gives you:

```

Bus 001 Device 024: ID 0e21:0960 Cowon Systems, Inc.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0e21 Cowon Systems, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0960

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 TELECHIPSAPIC

  iProduct                2 COWON X9 2.02

  iSerial                 3 15270000000001711228261210280171

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower               90mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval

Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

But on my box lsusb gives nothing about Cowon devices. Instead I get this in my dmesg:

```

usb 2-1: default language 0x0412

usb 2-1: udev 5, busnum 2, minor = 132

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0e21, idProduct=0960

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1: Product: COWON X9 2.02

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: TELECHIPSAPIC

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 15270000000001711228261210280171

usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

uas 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

uas 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0e21, Product: 0x0960, Revision: 0x0100

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1:1.0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage 2-1:1.0: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 5

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: -- exiting

usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

```

So, system seems to drop it cause of some reasons  :Sad:  Where should I start digging?

----------

## cz0

Heh, found another strange thing. If player is on and playing music it recognized (actually, not dropped after been recognized) correctly and can be mounted, if it paused, it will be dropped. Strange!

----------

